# Good CPU vs good GPU vs good APU?



## ankushkool (May 11, 2012)

*Good CPU vs good GPU vs good APU? 15k - 25k*

The title clearly states the confusion i am in, as i wont get all of these in low price so need help to decide! 

*1) What is your budget?* INR 15k to 25k

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?:* 12" to 14"

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: NA
b. Dislike: HP/Compaq/Dell

*4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?* 
a) Browsing
b) documents (including heavy pdfs)
c) image editing (Photoshop)
d) Occational Multiplayer gaming (Mostly Quake 3, CS, AOE 3, Fifa etc)


5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer? NA


*6) Anything else you would like to say?* 
a) Good battery life
b) Low heat and noise


*Here are few options i am looking at:*
Lenovo X Series X120E/ AMD APU Dual Core /  Radeon HD 6310 (19k)
Asus X43 X43U-VX083D /AMD Fusion APU Dual Core/ Radeon HD 6250 (19k)
Toshiba Satellite C640-I4016 /Ci3/ Intel HD Graphics (23k)
Samsung NP305-U1A-A02IN /AMD APU Dual Core/ Radeon HD (model not sure) (22k)
Samsung NP-305-UIA-AOA / AMD Brazos/ Radeon HD  (model not sure) (23k)
Asus X Series X44H /2nd Gen Ci3/ Intel HD Graphics 3000 (23k)


***Anyone using AMD APU dual core? it better than Ci3???


----------



## Monk (May 11, 2012)

AMD Dual core isn't good as i3. In fact comparison between two cannot be justified.
AMD Dual can be compared to Intel Atom.

Best laptop for you:
_X44H-VX025D / Core i3 / 2 GB / 500 GB / Free DOS._


----------



## captain_volt (May 11, 2012)

you should extend your budget by 2000..  and get asus x53TA with AMd quad core apu with discrete gfx.  great laptop in this price....


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2012)

^^ as he said. X53TA. 

also E350/E450 trails Pentium Dual Core in processing power. you'll need a good mix of processing power + GPU. 2nd gen Core i3 too will handle your task but they lack graphics power.


----------



## Monk (May 12, 2012)

Flipkart is being very notorious with its pricing, for some odd reason they have increased the price of X53TA to almost 1K!


----------



## ankushkool (May 12, 2012)

X53TA (although its really good) is not only over my budget but also has 15.6 screen which breaks the deal...

As i said gaming will be very occational... portability and battery life is what i am looking for 

X44H-VX025D seems a good choice... any other options... something that is not listed on Flipkart


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 12, 2012)

HP Notebook 430 - 21k 
Pentium Dual Core - SNB... 14" great notebook for ur purpose..........


----------



## ankushkool (May 13, 2012)

HP Notebook 430 also has a i3 model! is PDC better than i3?


----------



## ankushkool (May 14, 2012)

please suggest! sud i go for Pentium Dual core @ 21k or i3 at 24k???


----------



## Monk (May 14, 2012)

> please suggest! sud i go for Pentium Dual core @ 21k or i3 at 24k???


_
Got this from another forum._



> Well here are the primary differences --
> 
> 1. cut down L3 cache, 1MB lower in the Dual core vis-a-vis Core i3
> 2. lack of Intel HD Graphics 3000, might not mean much, but lack of this means lack of    a  lot of Intel specific advantages like -- Intl QuickSync.
> ...



Clearly you should go for i3, since its a better & newer processor. It will be a better buy keeping future in mind.


----------



## ankushkool (May 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot, that helped a lot 

so now i think the best one to go for amoung these is Asus X Series X44H


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

I suggest you to go for Asus X Series X44H blindly, its a great laptop for that price.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (May 15, 2012)

ankush - the one with pentium dual core will blow your socks off with its performance.. that dual core -is faster than phenom II X2 running at 3GHz in a desktop version. 

The i3 notebook has 1st gen i3. go for Pentium one.. it will do all your work nicely...
at the end of the day it doesnt matter how much cache you had or did you have multi threading or not - what matters is how well you can do ur work... njoi!


----------

